# Superbowl prediction???



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Something fun to start off your weekend  Who are you rooting for?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute Video!

Since I live in NC, I am rooting for the Carolina Panthers........


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm rooting for Denver but I think NC is going to destroy the Broncos!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I like both teams but i'm rooting for Denver, although i dont have a good feeling about it. (BTW, i'm a Eagles fan but we are destined for a life of no post season play lol)


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

I like both teams too! I SO agree IrisBramble. Our team is the Jacksonville Jaguars.....I'll just leave it at that  haha


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OK I'm going to put 10 dimes ($1000) on the Broncos now based on that prediction!

Just kidding. I am pulling for Peyton to ride off into the sunset off a SB win but I personally think the Panthers are going to blow them out.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Wait, I thought baseball didn't start till April? There's a game this weekend?


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Jimmy fallon*

I liked his prediction the best. Suppose it must have been the puppies


----------



## Tigger's Dad (May 10, 2015)

I live in NC so go Panthers and Cam Newton


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

haha laprincessa!! I loved Jimmy Fallon's prediction too, Amystelter!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love Jimmy Fallon's predictions, they're always great. 

There was an article on USA Today about the puppies predicting the Broncos to win the Super Bowl. It said the puppies have been wrong on several of their last SB prediction winners.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the puppies' prediction, but I'm guessing the Panthers are going to win. My team isn't in it, so I'm watching for the commercials (and the excuse to eat lots of wings and munchies!  )


----------

